# Service to 2 buildings same property



## still learning (Aug 10, 2012)

I am looking for some advice on a new property. New Pad mounted transformer is located between (2) buildings 50' from a proposed house and 100 feet from a proposed work shop. I was planning to propose a 200Amp srevice disconnect with meter by the transformer and a 200 amp feeder to the house and a 200 amp feeder to the garage. Is their a better way?


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

around here if you've got multiple buildings on the same property the poco can set you up with a meter/disconnect combo. its usually set right next to the xformer and has two sections. the left section contains the meter and the right section has the line and load lugs with a sidearm disconnect to open the whole thing. about the same size as a typical pad mount xformer and is the same green color. with proper planning all underground pipes can easily be stubbed into the bottom of the disconnect but i have done it after the fact many a time.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had this same situation on several jobs. I built an H frame and mounted my meter base and 2 disconnects and fed underground to 2 buildings. Thats the typical way down here anyway.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

My poco might CT the transformer. Then I could just feed each building separate. That would be easy


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cirus said:


> I've had this same situation on several jobs. I built an H frame and mounted my meter base and 2 disconnects and fed underground to 2 buildings. Thats the typical way down here anyway.


Why? Your conductors are now feeders and you must have the EGC with them. Look at 230.70 (A)(1) you could set just a 400 amp meter base with double lugs and run underground with 3 wire. And as long as you meet the "nearest point of entrance" you may not need any thing more than a panel with a MB.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ceb58 said:


> Why? Your conductors are now feeders and you must have the EGC with them. Look at 230.70 (A)(1) you could set just a 400 amp meter base with double lugs and run underground with 3 wire. And as long as you meet the "nearest point of entrance" you may not need any thing more than a panel with a MB.


Thats how its done here too


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't care what the code says there is no way I'll run underground without it being fused. If it was just a few feet from the building where there is no possibility of it being disturbed that one thing but if there's enough room for someone to get a trencher or heavy equipment in there I'm fusing it. A little overkill never hurts if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Cirus said:


> I don't care what the code says there is no way I'll run underground without it being fused. If it was just a few feet from the building where there is no possibility of it being disturbed that one thing but if there's enough room for someone to get a trencher or heavy equipment in there I'm fusing it. A little overkill never hurts if it makes you feel better.


the primary is fused


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cirus said:


> I don't care what the code says there is no way I'll run underground without it being fused. If it was just a few feet from the building where there is no possibility of it being disturbed that one thing but if there's enough room for someone to get a trencher or heavy equipment in there I'm fusing it. A little overkill never hurts if it makes you feel better.


 
So you're not running service conductors, you're running feeders. That's just plain silly.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> the primary is fused


True


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So you're not running service conductors, you're running feeders. That's just plain silly.


 
In your mind. Whats considered the nearest point of interest? 20 feet? 300? I like to have a means of disconnect other than jerking the meter in case there is trenching or construction in the future. I had one job where the house was about 80 feet from the service. When it hit the house it went up the wall and through the attic almost another 100 feet to a panel. This was a remodel. Silly or not thats the way I do it if I feel the need. If its not relatively close I fuse it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cirus said:


> In your mind. Whats considered the nearest point of interest? 20 feet? 300? I like to have a means of disconnect other than jerking the meter in case there is trenching or construction in the future. I had one job where the house was about 80 feet from the service. When it hit the house it went up the wall and through the attic almost another 100 feet to a panel. This was a remodel. Silly or not thats the way I do it if I feel the need. If its not relatively close I fuse it.


 
I think you mean point of entrance.and in this case it would be all outside. Set a disconnect when you get to the buiilding.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, if working in town, I've had the inspector require a disconnect in this situation even when the code says opposite. I tried arguing with inspectors but it never turned out to well. If I feel the need I put a disconnect required or not.


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think you mean point of entrance.and in this case it would be all outside. Set a disconnect when you get to the buiilding.


Yea, thats what I meant.
:laughing:


----------



## Cirus (Jun 23, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> in this case it would be all outside. Set a disconnect when you get to the buiilding.


Thats another way and you save from pulling a 4th wire.


----------

